# Little Boy Blue



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

No, we're not having him but look at this gorgeous boy at the breeder we got Poppy from ooooooh!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Why aren't you having him?


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

The other day it was exactly a year since we got Poppy! And what a roller coaster it's been. But we survived and she can now walk as far as we want to, is happy in the house while I go to work, got through her spay fine and seems finally settled on a food that keeps her happy. I, on the other hand have many more grey hairs and wrinkles, am an alcoholic and generally am a physical and emotional wreck. 
Maybe next year when I've forgotten all the hard bits  I really do like those roan poos though


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Why on earth are not going to get him?? Are you nuts?


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I LOVE a roan cockapoo <3 what a beautiful boy xxx


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I love roan poos!!! It is next to impossible to get one here. He is yummy.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

He's adorable! I bet Poppy would love him


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

GET HIM GET HIM, I promise number 2 is sooooo easy! 
He would be perfect for poppy!! X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

What would you call him?? X


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I WANT HIM......he is stunning. 2 Poos are much easier than one, and you are a dab hand now. Poppy will be so helpful too!


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Tinman said:


> What would you call him?? X


Stop trying to entice her Tracey. 

I'd call him 'Kipper'


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Tinman said:


> What would you call him?? X


Stop it Tracey!

But yes I have thought about it and he looks to me like he's been sniffing around in the coal scuttle, so I was thinking Sooty - he reminds me a bit of one of the Sooty and Sweep puppets too  Or Cocoa. Then we could have Coco-Pops  which were my favourite when I was little.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Why on earth are not going to get him?? Are you nuts?


Nearly, I'm trying to cling onto what sanity I have left


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

It looks like a done deal to me..... Kipper cocoa pops has found a new forever family! 
When do you pick errr I mean snap him up before someone else does,??
Seriously, 2 really works well, they play so well together, run together - it means you get to cuddle one each!!
Get him get him!! X


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Tinman said:


> It looks like a done deal to me..... Kipper cocoa pops has found a new forever family!
> When do you pick errr I mean snap him up before someone else does,??
> Seriously, 2 really works well, they play so well together, run together - it means you get to cuddle one each!!
> Get him get him!! X


Is there a moderator on here?? Can you ban Tracey before Marion falls for the hard sell???!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Stop it again Tracey!

I know it would be lovely in some respects and I reckon Poppy would really love it, she is totally mental about dogs. I'm sure we will do it but don't crack open the poo bubbly just yet  I just wanted to share the photo because I think he 's totally scrumptious


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> Nearly, I'm trying to cling onto what sanity I have left


I would go insane if I couldn't have him!

Hmmm I would call him Oreo, Pepper, Dusty, Cinders, Argent (Argie).

You will have to check out when the puppy classes start, if it's anything like here, they get oversubscribed very early. Get your place booked


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

He is the one!! Don't let him get away, you've already found him, love him, named him.... Know poppy will be so happy with a real little live play mate in her life 24/7 - it's the school holidays, time to settle in etc......
You doth protest too much.
Neil, Marion.... Give me your reasons for.... And against..... Let's see which 
It's is the longest.
I'll start you off.
Against = cost
For = endless possibilities of fun and love 
What's yours???? X


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I have recently discovered..... / realised, that my two are so close & so together in their duo pack, that they are totally disinterested in any other dogs - they don't know how to play with others.....
My 2 play constantly, wrestle, tumble, chase, tug a toy etc.
But we have a retriever pup next door, they are so not interested in it.... To the point of pure ignorance and rudeness!! 
Poppy soooo needs a little brother  x


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Tilly is getting a baby brother (albeit a human one, not a fury one) so poppy definitely should too!!

Think how easy it will be to look after your new puppy compared to the struggle I'll be having with my screaming baby! 

Can't wait till your bring him home  xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Look at the postcard I received in my inbox.. Seems to have come to me by accident...


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ha ha great one Ruth!
How lucky are Neil, Marion & poppy to have such a wonderful addition?! X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Ha ha great one Ruth!
> How lucky are Neil, Marion & poppy to have such a wonderful addition?! X


He put a dickie bow on and everything. Only a heartless one could resist! Gorgeous boy :love-eyes:


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Number two really is so much easier and relaxing than number one. Sometimes I just sit for hours just watching my two interact, guarenteed to make you feel good. If you get him now while you do still remember how tough it can be this time will seem like a doddle. Also great time of year for house training.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Little kipper cocoa pops would be so beautifully coordinated with the poppy popster! 
It would be like birthday, Christmas & easter all rolled into one for poppy! X


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> He put a dickie bow on and everything. Only a heartless one could resist! Gorgeous boy :love-eyes:


I love his little bow tie! He's really trying to impress


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ha ha! Fantastic Ruth  Unfortunately a postcard is all we'll be getting because apparently he's gone to his new home  So now you can all stop clucking now and stand down 

Now I can safely dream of what might have been 

Thank you all for your support and for not pressurising me into any snap (crackle and pop) decisions


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Perfect time of year too....


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Ha ha! Fantastic Ruth  Unfortunately a postcard is all we'll be getting because apparently he's gone to his new home  So now you can all stop clucking now and stand down
> 
> Now I can safely dream of what might have been
> 
> Thank you all for your support and for not pressurising me into any snap (crackle and pop) decisions


I've gone off dogs. And forums for that matter


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> Ha ha! Fantastic Ruth  Unfortunately a postcard is all we'll be getting because apparently he's gone to his new home  So now you can all stop clucking now and stand down
> 
> Now I can safely dream of what might have been
> 
> Thank you all for your support and for not pressurising me into any snap (crackle and pop) decisions


Aw for pity's sakes Marion!! You missed out.  DEVASTATED for you. So sorry! You must be gutted


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Datun Walnut said:


> I've gone off dogs. And forums for that matter


It's really affected you Neil! It must be so disappointing.


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Heartbroken Ruth. Heartbroken. 

I'll have to struggle on being unidogular for another year.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

He was a beauty but I'll be fine Ruth  I do think roan is a particular favourite of mine though. Let's wait til Poppy is a bit older and then ambush her with a gremlin pup that will hang off her ears and give her no peace.....payback time Popsqueak


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Keep looking - he's out there somewhere!!
Are you sure he's gone gone?? And not yours??
I feel it's definitely the right time for poo number 2 for you guys (I have special 6th sense powers..... I was born on halloween! ) x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh look and it's a special day today! She's 1 year and 4 months old this very day by gum


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Now I'm wondering which of you has bought him as a surprise for the other


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Now I'm wondering which of you has bought him as a surprise for the other


Don't tell Marion - It was me. I've sealed him in a plastic bag in the wardrobe till xmas


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Datun Walnut said:


> Don't tell Marion - It was me. I've sealed him in a plastic bag in the wardrobe till xmas


Make Christmas come early for Marion & poppy!!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Datun Walnut said:


> Don't tell Marion - It was me. I've sealed him in a plastic bag in the wardrobe till xmas


I so hope Marion got him for you - he'll be chewing your slippers and piddling on your rug by tea time tomorrow


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Marzi said:


> I so hope Marion got him for you - he'll be chewing your slippers and piddling on your rug by tea time tomorrow


I hope not. He's roughly the same price as a Macbook Pro and my laptop needs replacing


----------

